# somerville white bass reports



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Need more, we can't let Livingston out do us like this on 2cool.


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

How is the white bite doing? I haven't white bass fished Somerville in 7-8 years, but when we did we killed em on the rocky humps during spawn. It's a little different style of white fishing there. Seems like everyone always trolls in the main lake. Not sure I've ever seen anyone vertical jig. I know we used to catch the snot out of em on chartreuse and white crank baits in the summertime down by the dam. If you wanna get on em let me know, I'm always up for an excuse to wet a line.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

txtrotliner88 said:


> Get on *em is what I meant to type. Stupid auto type


What I'm getting out of all these LL post is they are fishing straight down in 50 feet of water.
Well we got 24 -30 feet in the middle. why doesn't that work. 
Did it two weeks ago with a silver spoon and a worm.
no bites and no fish on the sonar like they are showing in Livingston.
Tried a jet diver, no luck.
Caught some last spring in white bass pass but nothing so far.


----------



## Jwsops (Mar 7, 2013)

Think they all in the creek now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

Check out William B Tedrick on YouTube. He has some pretty awesome Somerville videos.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Somervilles' white bass population is suffering due to low water levels during spawning period for 5 of the last 7 years, 2014 is another year with low lake water level :frown:. The lake also gets hammered all spring and summer by the" trollers," with the large weekend crowds. I have over 20 years of "fishing logs" that I have kept for my own reference on this lake, it is getting more difficult each year, to find and catch large numbers of white bass. I think the fish are just not there to be seen by the 100's or thousands on your depthfinder, as at Livingston, to answer your original question. They are there, just not as many as years past.-Mike


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Possession Limit Lures said:


> Somervilles' white bass population is suffering due to low water levels during spawning period for 5 of the last 7 years, 2014 is another year with low lake water level :frown:. The lake also gets hammered all spring and summer by the" trollers," with the large weekend crowds. I have over 20 years of "fishing logs" that I have kept for my own reference on this lake, it is getting more difficult each year, to find and catch large numbers of white bass. I think the fish are just not there to be seen by the 100's or thousands on your depthfinder, as at Livingston, to answer your original question. They are there, just not as many as years past.-Mike


Thanks good input.
If I can get some for a photo op here it's sounds like it will be a good pic.
Now I'm really challenged to see what's out there.


----------



## AggieBB (Feb 10, 2013)

Have had no problems catching whites at Somerville the last 3 years. You just have to do it before July when the water heats up to 90+. When that happens, go elsewhere. My daughter and I slayed em last Saturday which actually kind of surprised me because it's usually mid to late march when we start catching them like that. We didn't get 2 limits but we did put 37 in the boat. I love fishing Somerville!


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

AggieBB said:


> Have had no problems catching whites at Somerville the last 3 years. You just have to do it before July when the water heats up to 90+. When that happens, go elsewhere. My daughter and I slayed em last Saturday which actually kind of surprised me because it's usually mid to late march when we start catching them like that. We didn't get 2 limits but we did put 37 in the boat. I love fishing Somerville!


Well that's good news. What were they biting on and at what depth.
Notice I didn't ask where.


----------



## AggieBB (Feb 10, 2013)

texas skiffaroo said:


> Well that's good news. What were they biting on and at what depth.
> Notice I didn't ask where.


We caught all fish in about 3 hours trolling Rat-L Traps over by Snake Island and in front of the humps at Rocky Creek. Depths varies anywhere from 9-22 feet.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks AggieBB.
Haven't been to Snake Island in a while, did fish the hump last month, need to change up baits and move around more.
If the wife gets a bite she doesn't want to leave, even if there is no bite for another hour, and if I do move and we don't get any thing for the day, I get chewed out for moving.
Good thing I still love her after 48 years.
We've only had our boat for two years and like being on the water.
Fish are nice too, she caught some in white bass pass with a silver spoon last fall.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

My brother and I found a few big FAT females in about 7' of water this past Sat not too far from boat ramp @ Birch Creek....we certainly didn't limit but only chose to keep about 10 for a fry anyway....all caught on H&H spinnerbaits


----------

